# Help, need plexi-glass (anti-climb) x-pen -- FAST



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have a pup, who is 6 weeks old on Tuesday, and he was going over the wooden 18 inch tall box at 4 weeks, so I put up a 24 inch x-pen. He climbs right on over like it is not there. I am afraid he will do the same regardless to how high the x-pen is, perhaps I could put a lid on it to keep him in. But that has its own set of issues.

So, why don't they make these out of plexi-glass, or do they? Any suggestions? 

Or maybe someone would like an evil six week old pup (just kidding, he is not mine)? He's cute and bad which guaranties that he is a puppy. He is particularly fond of shoe-leather. I am ready to throw him in with the piranha.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Sounds like a future agility champion!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

You need a Rover gate! I'd have one, but I'd have to sell a kidney to afford one...

Roverpet Gates


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Freestep said:


> Sounds like a future agility champion!


Oh, the six foot schutzhund wall will give him no problems, when he gets a little bigger. LOL!

I had to have my dad go over today and let Babs out, and feed puppies, and he is out of the pen just having a blast. My dad called me, and I told him to just put him back in there. He was probably out again before my dad left. Booger!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

dogfaeries said:


> You need a Rover gate! I'd have one, but I'd have to sell a kidney to afford one...
> 
> Roverpet Gates


It is interesting, I have a tall gate that holds him in the sunroom, I checked out their pen, which looks like it would work, but for 4'x4'x30" it is $349. Yeah, I would probably have to sell a kidney.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh, kidneys are highly over-rated anyway.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I almost bought one several years ago when one of my Italian Greyhounds could climb a regular gate like a monkey. The Rover gates are popular with the IG people for that reason. But seriously out of my price range at the time...


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

the rover kennel panels are great for convenience and storage and being able to put them up and down easily....they are also chewable, come apart and the gate panels are a PIA to go through....I started off with 2 4 x 6 kennels and about 5 panels have been rendered useless...none the less, I really like them for the convenience of building and storing

Lee


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

So you have a climber? He will be an interesting and challenging dog to own!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I want that dog! :wub:

Can you post a pic of the little rascal?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Here he is at about 2 weeks I think. 

I have to get my camera out again I guess. Buggerbutt is six weeks tomorrow I think. Oh his name is Jabba the Hutt, but it rymes with Boogerbutt, and my nieces get a kick out of that.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

If you don't mind the 'scuzzy look' and the DIY work you can always rig up a quick wood frame and screw some actual plexi on. Make four or five, then toss some hinges on the wood frames to make a wall. I did a similar thing to contain my ferrets, but I used pre-cut canvas frames (good diagonal tensile strength) and stretched vinyl, since ferrets don't have as much push-power as pups. Worked just fine for us. I got the canvas wood in the clearance bin at one of the art stores in the area, the whole project came in at under $40.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

better yet , go to the box store hardware (home-depot) and get a sheet of kitchen counter , bathroom wall laminate , cut to size with a hole drilled into each corner . You can fix this onto an x pen easily by using zip ties . It is light and rigid and smooth and can't be chewed , easy to clean and store. ---yes I had a whole litter of jumpers , more like mountain goats - at 8 weeks of age Claudia could get herself on to the top of the washer and dryer set , first time my heart skipped a beat because I am looking for pups on the floor when I entered the room with their bowl of cut up meat.
experience speaks


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Wow, I did not put the picture in there. I took more today, but could not bring them here without my memory stick. 

I like the counter idea. I kind of did that with shower board at lowes for in between crates, and for the x-pen that cuts the room in half so I can have two indoor outdoor kennels in the room. But, I relented today and puppy proofed the remainder of the room, left a section of newspapers, and gave the boy all but the area right by the door. I put a cot in there, and he looks kind of depressed. He can climb over, but it is like, what's the point now. The good news is that he does seem to understand the bit about the papers. Good Puppy!


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I was just going to suggest getting that showerboard at Lowes and zip tie it to the x-pen. I did that when my dogs were younger and it worked well. Also made the x-pen sturdier.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Thought I would go ahead and put some photos in here:

Then:









Now:


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

LOL that last pic looks like a devilish grin 'wait to you see what I am going to do next'


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Why don't you put two or three large crates together using zip ties? (Take the ends off of one side of each crate if using two. If using three, both ends would have to come off from the one used in the middle. I almost did this myself when Teddy was younger.

If you have a crate with a side door, make sure to put that crate in the middle if you use three.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jo_in_TX said:


> Why don't you put two or three large crates together using zip ties? (Take the ends off of one side of each crate if using two. If using three, both ends would have to come off from the one used in the middle. I almost did this myself when Teddy was younger.
> 
> If you have a crate with a side door, make sure to put that crate in the middle if you use three.


The mother has to be able to be in with him. And I do like to give her an out if she needs it. Not really possible now, because he can follow her. But, I do not want to have them crated together, even two or three crates. 

I could have bought a lid for an x-pen. Actually I have two, but they are keeping Jenna from coming over and stealing the pup. I actually thing she would snatch him from Babs if she could. She has the doggy door and a 4'x8' area 36" high and covered over. The crates in the back ground do keep him from getting over to the other section of the room and keeps Bear from coming over and stealing him from Babs. Putting a lid on his area will make it really difficult to clean. Right now it is important to keep his area clean. 

I had him out this morning, while I was late and procrastinating, and it was so funny watching Bear shove her paw through the gate playing with him. He was playing with her. But when I am not there, I have shower board and x-pen between them, and the crates, just safer when you are talking about a little guy.


----------

